# Saying Hello From Colorado



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just joined and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm from Colorado Springs, and I have been into horses since I was 8 years old, although since moving to Colorado three years ago, I haven't been able to ride. I've had three horses in my lifetime - my starter non-registered quarter horse, my Arab mare, and my AQHA barrel horse. My husband and I are getting an AQHA yearling filly next month, and I couldn't be more excited. She's the first baby I'll have ever owned, so I'll be here looking for advice for starting her. Right now the plan is to let her get settled for a few weeks and then spend a lot of time working on ground manners. I don't plan on trying to ride her until she's 3. 

Anyway, just thought I'd say hello, and I'm looking forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to the forum. I would love to go to Colorado if I knew where it is .

Hope you enjoy your stay here and if any questions in your mind, related to horses or not related to horses, just throw at us and someone one out of us will throw an answer back. Oh that reminded me, it could be a game of catch catch...hahaha .

Sorry....

Welcome! and have fun.

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome CD  We have a couple of 2 year olds I've been working with so hope I can help you out. Lots of good advise on this forum


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!! have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! WElcome  have fun with your little one...there's a lot of work a head of ya!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome .


----------

